# tabellen bleiben nicht gleich groß!



## v-h-k (3. März 2004)

Hallo, Habe ein Problem Links will ich das Menü machen, danach soll ein Bild kommen. Meine Frage wie kann ich das so umstellen das das Menü immer gleich groß bleibt? So das nur eine Zeile frei bleibt und danach das bild kommt. Immer wenn mein Hauptteil größer (länger wird) verrändert sich auch dir größe des menüs. Dies will ich verhindern aber wie?
Bitte helft mir. Wär echt super



<html>
<body>
<table cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' border='0' width="685" align='center' height='85%'>
  <tr align='center' valign='middle'>
    <td width="750">

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="767" height="121">
  <tr>
    <td width="765" colspan="2" height="31">
    <p align="center">kopf</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="122" height="50">- Startseite<br>- Bilder<br>- 
    Gästebuch<br>- Links<br>- Impressum</td>
    <td rowspan="2" width="634" height="59">Haupt<p>-</p>
    <p>-</p>
    <p>-</p>
    <p>-</p>
    <p>-</p>
    <p>-</p>
    <p>-</p>
    <p>-</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="122">Pic View</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="122" height="29">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="634" height="29">
    <p align="center">fuss</td>
  </tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>

</html>


----------



## Dommas (3. März 2004)

Also du willst in dem Fall, dass man den Inhalt scrollen muss, aber die Navigation links bleibt immer gleich gross (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)...
Da würde ich dir empfehlen, mit Frames zu arbeiten. Meines Wissens ist das mit Tabellen nicht so einfach, zumal es scheinbar vorkommen wird, dass der Inhalt lang wird. Frames können Scrollbars haben, dann darf der Inhalt so lang werden, wie er will, man muss einfach scrollen. Die Navigation muss einfach dann eine fixe Länge haben.

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich glaube mit Tabellen kann man nicht definieren, ob jetzt eine Zelle Scrollbars haben soll oder nicht - bei Frames sieht das anders aus.


----------



## v-h-k (3. März 2004)

hi, ne nicht scrollen das Menü besteht bloß aus 4 Links. Ich will blos das das menüe 50pixel groß bleibt oder so und sich nicht verändert. Aber so wie ich das gemacht habe funtzt das nicht es nimmt den wert nicht an.


----------



## Quaese (3. März 2004)

Hi,

hab mich mal hingesetzt und was gebastelt - siehe Anhang.

Die Tabelle im Hauptbereichs-Abschnitt ist nur, um Höhe zu erzeugen. Die
kannst Du einfach löschen.

Dein Hauptbereich besitzt jetzt eine fixe Höhe. Sollte der Inhalt höher werden als
die Zellenhöhe, erscheint ein Scrollbar.

Schau's Dir einfach mal an.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Dommas (3. März 2004)

Ok, dann musst du links unter der "Picview"-Zelle noch eine "Pufferzelle" einfügen, welche keine fixe Grösse hat. Denn Inhaltszelle (haupt) hat eben zuviel Content, also werden die beiden Zellen links (Inhalt, Pic) gedehnt. Wenn du diesen zwei Zellen fixe Werte zuweist, sagen wir 50 und 30, dann machst du untendran einfach noch eine dritte, leere Zelle! die ist dann immer genau so gross wie die Differenz haupt minus (inhalt plus pic). Alles klar?

Edit: Da war Quaese wohl schneller - diese Lösung ist elegant, gut gemacht... hab nicht gewusst, dass man SO einen Scrollbalken machen kann... Vergiss was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## v-h-k (3. März 2004)

ok das hat mir jetzt geholfen danke ihr seit einfacht top


----------

